# Garage has fitted wrong tyres



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

Garage has cocked up with our service and fitted the wrong tyres. I ordered 3 x Contintenal Vanco Camper 225 75 16 and they have fitted Vanco 2. They tried telling me they are the same tyre but I don't think they are.
I have had to leave the van with them as I wasn't going to accept the tyres. They haven't got the Camper tyres in stock and cant give me a delivery date.
I will have to order the tyres myself but should I get:
4 x Michelin Agilis (M+S) rated at £114 each 
or 3 Continental at £130 each (the spare is good)

Should add the contis have lasted 25,000 miles, do the Michelins M+S have better or worse wear?


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

What ever you decide to do, think carefully before fitting the spare as an option. I'm going to be replacing our tyres next year, not because they are worn out, but because they will be five years old.


----------



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

brockley said:


> What ever you decide to do, think carefully before fitting the spare as an option. I'm going to be replacing our tyres next year, not because they are worn out, but because they will be five years old.


The age of the spare 2010, doesn't concern me, it's under cover and not exposed, but mixing a Vanco as a temporary spare and an Agilis on the same axle is more concerning. Is it a no no like radial and cross ply?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have just had a set of Michelin Agilis 215/75/16 fitted last week,they were 5 years old and had covered 30,000 miles.I don't think mileage and tyre wear is an issue unless you are doing high mileages.There was still 3mm of tread left on the front and 6mm on the rear.
I can recommend the Michelins,quiet,good grip and high ratings for economy.The price you have been quoted is competitive.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Vanco.tm2
Car-like performance for today’s high powered, high payload vans.

I would say they are just as good as the camper tyres, tell them you will accept them if they take £10 off each tyre, but settle for £5.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Searchforsites said:


> The age of the spare 2010, doesn't concern me, it's under cover and not exposed, but mixing a Vanco as a temporary spare and an Agilis on the same axle is more concerning. Is it a no no like radial and cross ply?


Sorry Searchforsites, can't help you with the Vanco/Agilis dilemma, but I wouldn't use a spare that old in the way you suggest however well protected. It's purely an age issue.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I thought the idea of camper tyres was the compound they are made from. More suitable to longer standing, less failure of the sidewalls. A bit more than just the weight. In a motorhome do we need car like performance for high powered vans. Sorry Cabby.
Regards
p-c


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

p-c said:


> Hi
> I thought the idea of camper tyres was the compound they are made from. More suitable to longer standing, less failure of the sidewalls. A bit more than just the weight. In a motorhome do we need car like performance for high powered vans. Sorry Cabby.
> Regards
> p-c


Perhaps not performance for high powered vans, I don't know about that, but certainly when risking your life/or the safety of your family while spending time in a campervan/motorhome. Tyres over five years old are not worth risking or having to justify if they fail and the other tyres fitted remain in tact. Simply my opinion.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Mixing tyres with the same size, compound (as in winter or summer) and load rating should be OK, it comes down to tread pattern more than anything else.

Here's a picture of 4 new tyres, 225/75R16C 121 rating, waiting to go onto our Mercedes. Three are Yokohama, one is a Continental:










They are all summer compound and I'd have no issue with fitting them as a set.

Peter


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> Mixing tyres with the same size, compound (as in winter or summer) and load rating should be OK, it comes down to tread pattern more than anything else.
> 
> Here's a picture of 4 new tyres, 225/75R16C 121 rating, waiting to go onto our Mercedes. Three are Yokohama, one is a Continental:
> 
> ...


As previously stated Peter, I'm no expert on the acceptablility of tyre mixing. What concerns me is the age of tyres used. I am very much of the opinion that tyres over five years old fitted to campers or motorhomes (if you prefer), regardless of wear should never be considered.

Personally I wouldn't risk the consequences, but this of course like every other post here is only a personal opinion.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

We've had Vanco 2s on for about 4 years. Really impressed. Good wear, fine at all normal speeds etc and no signs of cracks etc. Will def use them in future.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Brockley
Sorry you misunderstand me. I am thinking of the difference between Vanco 2 and Vanco camper tyres, as per the original post.
I certainly agree about changing tyres on an age basis and have done so myself.
Regards
p-c


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Westbay said:


> We've had Vanco 2s on for about 4 years. Really impressed. Good wear, fine at all normal speeds etc and no signs of cracks etc. Will def use them in future.


I would use Toyo's again for the same reason Westbay, but the issuue here is whether or not tyres of different ages should be mixed.

In my opinion they shouldn't, it's a gamble not worth risking, but as previously stated, you need to make your own decisions based upon the information available to you at the time.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You should get what you ordered, they should have rang you before fitting to say that they were fitting different ones, not good enough.


Paul.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

p-c said:


> Hi Brockley
> Sorry you misunderstand me. I am thinking of the difference between Vanco 2 and Vanco camper tyres, as per the original post.
> I certainly agree about changing tyres on an age basis and have done so myself.
> Regards
> p-c


Absolutely p-c.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

coppo said:


> You should get what you ordered, they should have rang you before fitting to say that they were fitting different ones, not good enough.
> 
> Paul.


I agree with coppo, no tradesman should carry out work which hasn't first been agreed (in writing), unless they have 'rang' you or preferably written to confirm any proposed changes to the agreed work.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

brockley said:


> As previously stated Peter, I'm no expert on the acceptablility of tyre mixing. What concerns me is the age of tyres used. I am very much of the opinion that tyres over five years old fitted to campers or motorhomes (if you prefer), regardless of wear should never be considered.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't risk the consequences, but this of course like every other post here is only a personal opinion.


I think visual inspection is a big part of tyre maintenance. I come from a commercial vehicle background (Scania, Bedford etc) and regular tyre inspections were part of the routine maintenance we did, but that doesn't carry to smaller vehicles as tyres are so reliable these days.

On our 6-wheel drawbar turntable trailer I do twice yearly visuals on both sides of the tyres and tread, and our older trailer tyres are probably 8 years or more old, but still show no appreciable cracking or rubber compound degradation. They are all Hankook commercial van tyres on the trailers.

Same with our Discovery, we are going to get close to 50,000 miles out of the current set of four, with no punctures in that time and we do a lot of heavy towing with the display engine trailer.

Regular inspection and correct pressures are the best way to longer tyre life, assuming no other mechanical ills.

Peter


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

brockley said:


> I agree with coppo, no tradesman should carry out work which hasn't first been agreed (in writing), unless they have 'rang' you or preferably written to confirm any proposed changes to the agreed work.


Definitely.

They have not asked because they were frightened that the OP would say not to fit them and the garage would then lose their share of the profit in supplying and also the £10-£15 per tyre for fitting.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Car-like performance for today’s high powered, high payload vans.

Do wish you would get it right, HIGH PAYLOAD.

I would not fit 3 new and one 5 year old tyre.

cabby


----------



## Searchforsites (Mar 3, 2013)

Decision has been made, 
4 new 225 75 16r Michelin Agilis camper purely based on the M+S rating
@£457 delivered less 2% quidco from mytyres.co.uk

Will keep the existing unused Conti as the spare but will replace later on for a Michelin.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good choice and a very good price,let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## crimbo (Jul 16, 2014)

I have 4 Michelin Agilis non campers fitted to my m/h and they`re just fine. So long as the tyres are rated for your vehicle then there`s no problem. Why pay more for C rated tyres, you generally never get the full wear from any brand of tyre fitted to m/homes. If the standard tyre is good enough for "white van man" then its good enough for me.:smile2:


----------

